# Boxing and Kickboxing College Sport?



## Cobra

I heard that boxing and kickboxing are not college sports. Is this true? Doesn't make much since considering both are very big sports.


----------



## Franc0

:idunno: Huh? Some have boxing, or at least they used to. Judo yes, but I don't see any colleges accepting kickboxing as an intercollegiate sport. Can you imagine someone saying "Yeah, I received a scholarship from UCLA for kickboxing." :ultracool 

Franco


----------



## Kane

As far as I've heard, boxing is not a major college sport, but I'm not so sure about that.

 However kickboxing defiantly not I think. Kickboxing isn't even an Olympic sport, let alone a college sport. Perhaps it will become one in the future, but I am sure boxing will become a official college sport before then.

 Whoa, my 300th post! I'm a purple belt!artyon:


----------



## evenflow1121

There was a boxing club at the undergraduate university I attended, we never did compete against other colleges however.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Cobra said:
			
		

> I heard that boxing and kickboxing are not college sports. Is this true? Doesn't make much since considering both are very big sports.


Both boxing and Judo were offered at my university in the early 1980's  and the intermediate/advanced boxing students could compte against others schools. I availed myself of both courses and learned much.


----------



## Blindside

There are alot of club sports at different colleges that compete in everything under the sun, but in terms of NCAA sanctioning I'm sure kickboxing and boxing are not offered.  Title 9 would pretty much kill any chance of funding for those sports since they would be so male dominated, even wrestling is being cut at many schools due to funding issues.

Lamont


----------



## jkdhit

i dont think its a college sport mainly because the chance of injury is a lot higher   normally if you see any martial arts, its usually karate and tkd


----------



## arnisador

Boxing is rare; kickboxing, unheard of. Judo, maybe.

Now, club status is something different.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

arnisador said:
			
		

> Boxing is rare; kickboxing, unheard of. Judo, maybe.
> 
> Now, club status is something different.


Yes, I meant club status. However, most large P.E. departments offer fencing, wrestling, boxing, self-defence and sometimes Judo courses. Many of the students in these courses start their own clubs. It's an excellent way for the martial artist to fulfill their P.E. requirement and also meet individuals with similiar interests. I know I got a lot out of my boxing and Judo university classes. If I had it to do over again, I would also take fencing and wrestling. Fencing is an intercollegiate sport, if I'm not mistaken. Excellent training for empty hand work too, IMHO. Bruce Lee certainly thought highly enough of western fencing to incorporate it's footwork into his own training. Now, before Bruce debunkers flame me, understand that I am not saying he was the end all of the M.A., just that he was a formidable individual with a good eye for cross-training opportunities.

BTW, I know M.I.T. has a pretty good TKD club and SF State (?) has a good Judo group as well.  The one thing I do know for sure is that college doesn't have to be a training interruption. It can, in fact, be a great opportunity for the MA to expand his/her horizons.


----------

